# Carmelo is overrated



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

I have watched Carmelo throughout the season and was not that impressed. I mean, he could be an NBA all-star but I think people mainly got caught up in the tournament. Remember, those were his best games, especially in terms of shooting. Was anyone else not that impressed? (in terms of thinking it would be outright stupid to take him over James or Darko). Just name some areas in his game where you think he is so spectacular.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

He'll be good but not great. When people compare him to Big Dog, and Mashburn they are not comparing his game to his but the type of player he will be, which is a solid player who will make a couple all-star teams but never be a MVP caliber player.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

I agree. That is what I'm talking about.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> I have watched Carmelo throughout the season and was not that impressed. I mean, he could be an NBA all-star but I think people mainly got caught up in the tournament. Remember, those were his best games, especially in terms of shooting. Was anyone else not that impressed? (in terms of thinking it would be outright stupid to take him over James or Darko). Just name some areas in his game where you think he is so spectacular.


Why is it stupid to take him over Darko?? Someone you have not seen, and unless you are from overseas you have not seen him on a regular basis to make this statement. By the way the tournament where not his best games. A couple of them were some of his better ones, but hes had some really good ones during the season


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Carmelo is overrated*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is it stupid to take him over Darko?? Someone you have not seen, and unless you are from overseas you have not seen him


So every scout is wrong?


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

I have seen Darko. It was only about 5-7 minutes of him though. You only have to see him for minute before you notice that he is different (he's only 18 too!).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Carmelo is overrated*



> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> So every scout is wrong?


Every scout hasnt said that Darko is cant miss. When they first were hyping up Darko he was a post player that is fast and is like KG. Well now it has evovled some, many scouts see now that yes he is bigger but hes more of a face up player than a back to the basket player and is no where athletic as KG. They took the statement that KG was his favorite player and he wanted to be like him and ran with it. Darko as well as Lebron are crapshoots just like Anthony. That doesnt make Anthony any less of a prospect


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> I have seen Darko. It was only about 5-7 minutes of him though. You only have to see him for minute before you notice that he is different (he's only 18 too!).


So in your 5-7 minutes of footage, thats enough to tell you hes better than Carmelo Anthony???


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Did you watch Carmelo or just listen to the writers rave over him right after the NCAAs? LeBron can take him right now. He already took him down one-on-one in a game and at all of the camps. Plus, he schooled the Cavs and everyone at MJ's pick-up games. He has already played with NBA talent and left them speachless. Do you think LeBron has all of those NBA friends for no reason? My friend at school has played with LeBron and hangs out with him. He says LeBron knows he can take on NBA players now becaue he already has. He laughed when people said that he can only do it against high school kids. You do not think that he actually gives 100% during those games? He doesn't need to because they blow them out by 30. He has already gained the respect of NBA stars on the court. That is why he is for real and Anthony is a gamble.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

i wouldnt say melo is a gamble, he is a sure nba all-star. Melo had his best game in the tourney, not his best games, that 33 point 14 rebound game, was clearly his best game, but he scored 30 twice during the season and had 2 29 point games. Darko is definitely a bigger risk then melo, because we all know what Melo is capable of. All the scouts were wrong about Kwame Brown, who was the consensus best talent in last year's draft, but i thought he was the 3rd best high school player in the draft, which it seems to be clear he is.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Did you watch Carmelo or just listen to the writers rave over him right after the NCAAs? LeBron can take him right now. He already took him down one-on-one in a game and at all of the camps. Plus, he schooled the Cavs and everyone at MJ's pick-up games. He has already played with NBA talent and left them speachless. Do you think LeBron has all of those NBA friends for no reason? My friend at school has played with LeBron and hangs out with him. He says LeBron knows he can take on NBA players now becaue he already has. He laughed when people said that he can only do it against high school kids. You do not think that he actually gives 100% during those games? He doesn't need to because they blow them out by 30. He has already gained the respect of NBA stars on the court. That is why he is for real and Anthony is a gamble.


This whole post you have conveniently left out what I wrote. This had nothing to do with Lebron James, and yes Lebron is a crap shoot as well. Those were not NBA officialed games. They were not against the best teams in the league. Lebron hasnt played an 82 game season in his life, you or he doesnt know if he can handle that yet. You asked have I seen Carmelo, I been up to the Cuse to watch him play like 3 times this season and has watched him on TV. Carmelo had just as good a game against Lebron when they played in high school as well. If you know basketball you should know none of that matters. That being said Lebron will go first because of his skill set, but that doesnt mean hes gonna be a head and shoulders superstar above Carmelo Anthony


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Did you watch Carmelo or just listen to the writers rave over him right after the NCAAs? LeBron can take him right now. He already took him down one-on-one in a game and at all of the camps. Plus, he schooled the Cavs and everyone at MJ's pick-up games. He has already played with NBA talent and left them speachless. Do you think LeBron has all of those NBA friends for no reason? My friend at school has played with LeBron and hangs out with him. He says LeBron knows he can take on NBA players now becaue he already has. He laughed when people said that he can only do it against high school kids. You do not think that he actually gives 100% during those games? He doesn't need to because they blow them out by 30. He has already gained the respect of NBA stars on the court. That is why he is for real and Anthony is a gamble.


This whole post you have conveniently did not answer what I wrote. This had nothing to do with Lebron James, and yes Lebron is a crap shoot as well. Those were not NBA officialed games. They were not against the best teams in the league. Lebron hasnt played an 82 game season in his life, you or he doesnt know if he can handle that yet. You asked have I seen Carmelo, I been up to the Cuse to watch him play like 3 times this season and has watched him on TV. Carmelo had just as good a game against Lebron when they played in high school as well. If you know basketball you should know none of that matters. That being said Lebron will go first because of his skill set, but that doesnt mean hes gonna be a head and shoulders superstar above Carmelo Anthony


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> This whole post you have conveniently did not answer what I wrote. This had nothing to do with Lebron James, and yes Lebron is a crap shoot as well. Those were not NBA officialed games. They were not against the best teams in the league. Lebron hasnt played an 82 game season in his life, you or he doesnt know if he can handle that yet. You asked have I seen Carmelo, I been up to the Cuse to watch him play like 3 times this season and has watched him on TV. Carmelo had just as good a game against Lebron when they played in high school as well. If you know basketball you should know none of that matters. That being said Lebron will go first because of his skill set, but that doesnt mean hes gonna be a head and shoulders superstar above Carmelo Anthony


Trust me LeBron will be awsome. He has domintated every game he has played in the last 4 years and it won't stop just because he is in the pros. I honestly beleive he will score atleast 18ppg next year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Trust me LeBron will be awsome. He has domintated every game he has played in the last 4 years and it won't stop just because he is in the pros. I honestly beleive he will score atleast 18ppg next year.


I agree I have seen Lebron in person quite a few times and this young man is destined for greatness, but it is not a given. I do not believe he will avg that many next year. I may be wrong, but he wont be going against the same level of comp he has been going against the last 4 years. He will be playing 2 high school seasons and a half when he gets into the league. I really want all of these guys to do well because it will only be good for the league, but as I stated nothing is a given


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> I have seen Darko. It was only about 5-7 minutes of him though. You only have to see him for minute before you notice that he is different (he's only 18 too!).


umm sorry to burst ur bubble but Melo is only 18 or 19..


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> umm sorry to burst ur bubble but Melo is only 18 or 19..


Melo is 19 going on 20, James is 18 going on 19


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

No he 18 going on 19. His birthdate is may 24, 1984


----------



## jhoover667 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Anthony is a clutch player*

This year is a good year to have one of the first three picks in the draft, but nothing is guaranteed. James will likely be a great player in the NBA if he can keep his head on his shoulders. Can he do that? Only time will tell.

Anthony is a clutch player. Throughout the season he would consistently take over a game in almost anyway possible. He reminded me of Paul Pierce in the way he would drive at will and either: score, get an assist or go to the line and hit his free throws. Anthony led his team and faced incredible pressure throughout the season. He consistently kept a smile on his face and seemed to truly enjoy playing the game. This is a rare trait in today's overly hyped young athletes.

If I get the first pick, I take James. James will put people in the seats more than any other player in the draft. If I have the number two pick, I would consider this kid from Europe if he can play center and has legitimate skills. Anthony goes no less than 3rd then. I wouldn't mind getting the 3rd pick in this years draft because I'm going to get a strong prospect no matter what and I'm letting the other teams make the tough decisions for me. 

Actually, if I had the #1 pick this year, I would seriously consider trading it to one of the teams at #2 or #3 since they'll likely be drooling for a move to get James and will (foolishly) give away a lot to get the high school phenom. I would love to trade down and get one of this years hot rookies, maybe a number 1 for 2004 or 2005 and I get the #2 or #3 pick this year, which would still be a great prospect. Just my take on it. Of course, you'd have to face the fury of the fans if you traded down from #1 to say #3 and gave up on a (potential) franchise player in James.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Trust me LeBron will be awsome. He has domintated every game he has played in the last 4 years and it won't stop just because he is in the pros. I honestly beleive he will score atleast 18ppg next year.


I do to with about 5 boards and 5 assists. People who think it is going to take him 2-3 years to contribute are not seeing the same player I have seen. Also, LeBron isn't like some past HS hype jobs, *HE HAS ACTUALLY DOMINATED NBA PLAYERS ALREADY!* 

Do not get caught in the anti-hype. Lebron is the real deal and will be a All Star from year 1.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

pick up games are a far cry from NBA team games!


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't care if Lebron can beat MJ one-on-one. You don't play basketball in the NBA one-on-one. You play with 4 other players and against 4 other defenders. Pick-up games are nothing like real live NBA games so I don't care who he beat in those either. If I remember right, didn't Melo and Oak Hill Academy beat Lebron and St Vincent-St. Mary when they played in high school? Anyway, Melo is putting up the same kind of numbers as Lebron but the difference is the competition. Melo plays against college players and Lebron plays against high schoolers.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

LionsFan, ask anyone who went to the game of SVSM vs. Oak Hill, and they will tell you that LeBron dominated Carmelo despite the points. It is all over the ESPN website. Every writer who watched that game didn't talk about Carmelo's game because LeBron was so impressive. Carmelo just cleaned up shots against SVSM's small inside players. LeBron went down four strait times when his team was down and went right around Anthony all the way to the basket. Of course Oak Hill was better. SVSM did not have one D-1 recruit. That's why LeBron carrying his so-so team to number 1 this year is even more impressive. I saw the state title game. He did everything.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> LionsFan, ask anyone who went to the game of SVSM vs. Oak Hill, and they will tell you that LeBron dominated Carmelo despite the points. It is all over the ESPN website. Every writer who watched that game didn't talk about Carmelo's game because LeBron was so impressive. Carmelo just cleaned up shots against SVSM's small inside players. LeBron went down four strait times when his team was down and went right around Anthony all the way to the basket. Of course Oak Hill was better. SVSM did not have one D-1 recruit. That's why LeBron carrying his so-so team to number 1 this year is even more impressive. I saw the state title game. He did everything.


Either I think you should watch that game again and or wherever you are getting your information from is a bad source. You say Carmelo cleaned up shots against Oak Hill. How about this brief summary of the game:



> *2002 Primetime Shootout:* Twenty years from now, when local fans discuss Sunday's marquee showdown between Oak Hill Academy and Akron (OH) St. Vincent-St. Mary, no one will remember the score ... or even who won the game. Instead, they'll be talking about the dazzling display of athleticism, skill and competitive drive put forth by two players -- LeBron James and Carmelo Anthony -- primed for greatness. Carmelo drew first blood. He posted LeBron on the game's first possession, spun around him and hung in the air for a short banker. And then he drew second blood ... and third. Anthony scored six points in the opening two minutes to give Oak Hill an immediate 12-2 lead.
> 
> But LeBron, who likes to blend in and initiate -- but not dominate -- St. V's offense, quickly realized that his team was backed into a corner that would require him to carry the team on his shoulders. James started with the layup, then made a move on the perimeter that sent the entire Oak Hill squad in the wrong direction and freed himself for a high-arching 22 footer. He followed that by knifing an incredible behind-the-back bounce pass through two defenders. Even with LeBron clicking, Oak Hill took advantage of St. V's cold shooting and took a 21-11 lead into the second quarter. That's when LeBron went on a solo run to bring his club storming back. James scored inside and on the break, forcing steals from the sure-handed Justin Gray and finishing emphatically on the other end. His vicious dunk midway through the second period gave St. Mary's a one-point lead. But he tired and had to sit, which -- not coincidentally -- triggered an Oak Hill mini-run that enabled the Warriors to reclaim a 34-28 halftime lead.
> 
> LeBron brought his team back closer down the stretch. His lightning-fast layup in transition made the score 54-51 with 6:00 left. But Anthony responded in turn; both players either shot or wanted to shoot on nearly every possession down the stretch. Anthony devastated St. Vincent-St. Mary inside, using a super-quick crossover to shake himself free and great body control to finish. James used his terrific first step, masterful ballhandling and remarkable agility to finish his own attacks at the rim. And his passing skills are unparalleled for a 6-7 player in the high school -- and maybe even college -- ranks. Both players grabbed several offensive rebounds, using superb quickness off the floor and quick hands to snatch the ball away from the opposition. But Oak Hill's strength, coupled with St. Vincent's cold shooting, proved too much in the end -- the Warriors escaped with a 72-66 victory. The carnage: LeBron poured in 36 points. Carmelo knocked home 34. Everyone -- players, fans, scouts, coaches and celebrities (former NBAer Danny Ainge sat courtside) -- left knowing they'd caught a brief glimpse of basketball's future.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It's unbelievable how people can base all their thoughts on ONE GAME, ONE FREAKIN GAME, that took place over one year ago. It's not as if one player was that much better then the other that game, and you can't use a one on one matchup to project how one will do in THE LEAGUE when you face 29 other defenders throughout the year. It's how you match up against those 29, not the 1.

You want to say Lebron is better - fine, he likely is. But if your only point of support is the IN THAT ONE GAME ARGUEMENT your post is as good as ignored.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> It's unbelievable how people can base all their thoughts on ONE GAME, ONE FREAKIN GAME, that took place over one year ago. It's not as if one player was that much better then the other that game, and you can't use a one on one matchup to project how one will do in THE LEAGUE when you face 29 other defenders throughout the year. It's how you match up against those 29, not the 1.
> 
> You want to say Lebron is better - fine, he likely is. But if your only point of support is the IN THAT ONE GAME ARGUEMENT your post is as good as ignored.


Thank You. The truth on this subject hasnt been made any Franker than this

Also I do not know if Franker is a word but you know what I mean


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't believe what I am reading. How can some of you guys bring up a pickup game and a one-on-one pickup game. First of all I think the kid lebron james is really good. I think it will always be a good argument about who the best between james and melo. Just like T-mac and Kobe. You can't go wrong with none of them. But to hear someone say Melo is overrated is just crazy. I do not understand how some you guys say people went crazy over him over the tournment. Like he did not put up BIG numbers during the season. I thought when the tournment came that is when you are suppose to have your best games. Carmelo has a advantage over Lebron James because for one, he played a year in college to get him ready for the league. (He could have went to the nba from high school but went to college for his mother.) He played against better Teams, and he won the national title as a freshman. Lebron will go number one because he will sellout every home and away game. When i say that, that is not to say Lebron is not what he is pumped up to be because I think he is. I just think when you make a statement like Melo is overrated is just hating.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

To Beez...I watched that game and Lebron really outplayed Melo but Melo DID NOT clean up shots. Melo posted Lebron several times and was able to take him to school a couple times but Lebron froze Melo so many times it wasn't funny. Melo looked really lost when playing one on one with Lebron. Lebron got double teamed a lot when possible. After that game there was no question who was the better player and team. I have watched Melo and Lebron for quite some time now and I have followed and watched their HS games and I must say Lebron has the chance to become a much much greater player than Melo ever will be. He just has the physical gifts and intangibles to do so. He is better than Melo in every aspect besides of post game. Shooting...believe me when I say this...Lebron is much better than Melo in HS but Melo has really improved on that. In HS Melo was primarily a slasher...now with the added weight he has become a great post player in college but I don't know about the NBA. Lebron has a BETTER shot than Melo in HS. Melo is 230 but he is not as strong as a typical 230 player...he plays like 215...you can get away with that in college but in the pros it is very different. Melo is extremly smart tho and much like Bird will always find a way to score on you...where as Lebron can score. He can drive pass you, dunk over you and shoot jumpers over you. Melo cannot really do that...he could do it better in HS but like I said he gained weight...he was 190 after his senior year and 225 beginning his frosh. I actually think that made him into a better offensive player gaining that weight because even at 190 he had great footwork in the post and I always said he would benefit from doing so in college but in the pros...he has to gain strength...I really believe he will become a midrange shooter and really less post in the pros but that is to be seen. Melo never really impressed me HS like Lebron, Kobe or KG but he was very good and he proved that in college. People who rate Lebron over Melo MUST KNOW that they should not base majority of their on that one SVSM vs. OAK or one pickup game in which Melo and Lebron faced one on one but as a player. Truth is that Lebron has more intangibles and physical gifts that should allow him to become a much much better player than Melo. Other than shooting range...not consistency...Melo shot .453 in college and post game...Lebron beats Melo in about every other category by ALOT. Not to take anything away from Melo but that is how good Lebron is and could be. No player is PROVEN when they have yet to step into the NBA. Like Melo...Lebron has won at every level he has played. Sure Melo has had success in the NCAA but so has Laetnerr. So I don't rate on that stuff...I rate on their skills and intangibles as a player. The only way I see Melo in becoming a better player than Lebron or Lebron becoming a worst player than Melo is DESIRE. That is what made TMac who he is today...he is the MOST IMPROVE player I have EVER seen and that is 20 years of basketball.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> To Beez...I watched that game and Lebron really outplayed Melo but Melo DID NOT clean up shots. Melo posted Lebron several times and was able to take him to school a couple times but Lebron froze Melo so many times it wasn't funny. Melo looked really lost when playing one on one with Lebron. Lebron got double teamed a lot when possible. After that game there was no question who was the better player and team. I have watched Melo and Lebron for quite some time now and I have followed and watched their HS games and I must say Lebron has the chance to become a much much greater player than Melo ever will be. He just has the physical gifts and intangibles to do so. He is better than Melo in every aspect besides of post game. Shooting...believe me when I say this...Lebron is much better than Melo in HS but Melo has really improved on that. In HS Melo was primarily a slasher...now with the added weight he has become a great post player in college but I don't know about the NBA. Lebron has a BETTER shot than Melo in HS. Melo is 230 but he is not as strong as a typical 230 player...he plays like 215...you can get away with that in college but in the pros it is very different. Melo is extremly smart tho and much like Bird will always find a way to score on you...where as Lebron can score. He can drive pass you, dunk over you and shoot jumpers over you. Melo cannot really do that...he could do it better in HS but like I said he gained weight...he was 190 after his senior year and 225 beginning his frosh. I actually think that made him into a better offensive player gaining that weight because even at 190 he had great footwork in the post and I always said he would benefit from doing so in college but in the pros...he has to gain strength...I really believe he will become a midrange shooter and really less post in the pros but that is to be seen. Melo never really impressed me HS like Lebron, Kobe or KG but he was very good and he proved that in college. People who rate Lebron over Melo MUST KNOW that they should not base majority of their on that one SVSM vs. OAK or one pickup game in which Melo and Lebron faced one on one but as a player. Truth is that Lebron has more intangibles and physical gifts that should allow him to become a much much better player than Melo. Other than shooting range...not consistency...Melo shot .453 in college and post game...Lebron beats Melo in about every other category by ALOT. Not to take anything away from Melo but that is how good Lebron is and could be. No player is PROVEN when they have yet to step into the NBA. Like Melo...Lebron has won at every level he has played. Sure Melo has had success in the NCAA but so has Laetnerr. So I don't rate on that stuff...I rate on their skills and intangibles as a player. The only way I see Melo in becoming a better player than Lebron or Lebron becoming a worst player than Melo is DESIRE. That is what made TMac who he is today...he is the MOST IMPROVE player I have EVER seen and that is 20 years of basketball.


Bball Doc I cant argue with everything you have just written. I just wanted the topic starter to realize Carmelo was and is not overrated and that it wasnt as lopsided as he made it seem even though Bron took it to Melo.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Bball Doc I cant argue with everything you have just written. I just wanted the topic starter to realize Carmelo was and is not overrated and that it wasnt as lopsided as he made it seem even though Bron took it to Melo.


Yes I must agree with that but honestly and I think I was the first on the board to do so was to criticize the newfound potential that Melo had after the tourney. His potential was seriously overrated after the NCAA championship it became ridiculous and I have watched Melo since HS. But as for Melo being overrated as a player...no...but as for his potential...for a time it was just plain stupid but now most people have come to their senses. It is kind of like the dumb syndrome in which a player has one big game and suddenly he is looked like a star...the symptom of being an overrater. Melo is good and his skills should NEVER be put down but it just goes to show Lebron's and Darko's ceiling. This draft should be interesting in 4 years.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> *HE HAS ACTUALLY DOMINATED NBA PLAYERS ALREADY!*


You got to know more about basketball then to think that dominating at Michael Jordan's pickup camp and Cavs camp actually means anything. 

The MJ camps, everyone said Penny was the BEST player there by far. 

And the Cavs, I don't remember reading any reports about Lebron dominating there. Plus if you did read some, you would have to consider who the talent was.

One thing people also forget when they read reports, is that Lebron is being considered as a high school guy. If he doesn't go out there and embarrass himself, then he's "done a great job". Which is great. But dominate...wow. Maybe you mean "wasn't dominated".


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>feedy</b>!
> I don't believe what I am reading. How can some of you guys bring up a pickup game and a one-on-one pickup game. First of all I think the kid lebron james is really good. I think it will always be a good argument about who the best between james and melo. Just like T-mac and Kobe. You can't go wrong with none of them. But to hear someone say Melo is overrated is just crazy. I do not understand how some you guys say people went crazy over him over the tournment. Like he did not put up BIG numbers during the season. I thought when the tournment came that is when you are suppose to have your best games. Carmelo has a advantage over Lebron James because for one, he played a year in college to get him ready for the league. (He could have went to the nba from high school but went to college for his mother.) He played against better Teams, and he won the national title as a freshman. Lebron will go number one because he will sellout every home and away game. When i say that, that is not to say Lebron is not what he is pumped up to be because I think he is. I just think when you make a statement like Melo is overrated is just hating.


but you just overrated him by saying that there will always be the same kobe tmac debate with him and lebron. right now he's not on the same level as lebron AND lebron has more potential. i don't think i'm overrating lebron here BTW. i also don't think that i'm underrating melo. ray allen vs. kobe is not a great debate. this is largely speculation, but i'd say that its pretty obvious that lebron is the better player to pick for your organization, and not just because he's going to draw the crowds.

IMO this can be likened to arguing for jwill over yao ming because ming wasn't playing against as good competition in china.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

'Melo is the real deal like my man McGahee


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

McGahee is the real deal because of the speed and size combo. Carmelo is not if you go by the hype right after the championship. Now it has toned down. It is pretty much a consensus that LeBron is better in every area except the mid range jumper (and all scouts are saying not by much though; LeBron will improve a ton).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Swingmen are a dime a dozen unless they are clearly superior...

Melo doesn't have anything that's rare, you go to the lottery next year and you'll a guy similar to his type of play.

Scarcity adds to value, guys like melo are not as scare


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i think carmelo wud be a gud pick 4 most teams he has been consistent and managed to put up gud numbers all yur


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

carmelo is no doubt not as good as lebron but he'll probably produce sooner


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

LeBron will procuce sooner than Carmelo. One year of college is not going to make that much of a difference when considering the major jump to the NBA. It is not like Carmelo suddenly became a pollished player like Tim Duncan was after college. Plus, LeBron is still more talented than Carmelo and has a stronger body.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't see any reason to think that melo will produce better than lebron. i think lebron's team will likely give him a little more playing time to pack the crowd and i have no doubt that he can produce given the minutes...on which of the favoured teams to get him do you see him riding the pine? melo on the other hand may be a defensive liability (not too say that lebron will be great out of the gates, i just don't think it will be as big of a factor in his PT). melo needs to refine his body for the nba, decreasing his body fat a bit; he isn't going to be able to dominate the post or the boards with the added bulk in the nba. lebron's body is more than ready for the nba.

i'm not saying that lebron is definitely going to have a better rookie season, i just don't see why anyone prefer melo.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> LeBron will procuce sooner than Carmelo. One year of college is not going to make that much of a difference when considering the major jump to the NBA. It is not like Carmelo suddenly became a pollished player like Tim Duncan was after college. Plus, LeBron is still more talented than Carmelo and has a stronger body.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i prefer Melo because...Lets see Melo put up about the same number as Bron did in High School..He lead his team to the #1 ranking in High School..Then he come into College and does the SAME THING..He leads a Syracuse team that wasnt even rank at the beginnin on the season to a National Championship AS A FRESHMAN And he tore up 3 of the TOP TEAM IN THE WHOLE NCAA!!!! Oklahoma,Texas,Kansas he tore up that is three of the top team..Look what he did to them look what he has done to team all season..And yea Bron has some decent number PUT AGAINEST HIGH SCHOOL KIDS..If i played High School ball everyone would be all over me because i am 6'10" and i can play pretty good..Media jumps on everything now..ANd just because Lebron is tearing up High School doesnt mean he is the next Jordan..Lets see i did play High School play and i tore up them..Which i think i could..Would media be all over me probly just because i am tall and i got a some ball silks..But can you guys PLEASE tell me one thing that Lebron has done to show all of you that he is gonna be the next Jordan WHEN HE IS DOING EVERYTHING HE DOES AGAIN HIGH SCHOOLER!!!!!!!!!!!

And anything thing...IF IT WASNT FOR MEDIA NONE OF YOU GUYS WOULD OF EVER HEARD OF LEBRON..NO ONE WOULD EVEN NO THIS GUYS NAME..NO TEAM WOULD PROBLY WANT HIM IN THE DRAFT HE WOULD PROBLY GO TO COLLEGE BUT THE ONLY REASON HE IS GONNA BE THE NUMBER ONE PICK IS BECAUSE OF THE HYPE THE MEDIA PUT AROUND THIS KID..IF IT WASNT FOR THE MEDIA LEBRON WOULD BE ANYTHING RIGHT NOW HE WOULD BE TRYIN TO FIND OUT WHAT COLLEGE HE IS GONNA GO TO..

1000 post WOOHOO..Pretty good one too..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

To be honest I think Lebron is the better prospect and the better pick, but this Tomomania is underrating Carmelo / overrating Lebron so much it is ridiculous. And the Carmelo was a nobody until the tournament notion is well, just silly.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> i prefer Melo because...Lets see Melo put up about the same number as Bron did in High School..He lead his team to the #1 ranking in High School..Then he come into College and does the SAME THING..He leads a Syracuse team that wasnt even rank at the beginnin on the season to a National Championship AS A FRESHMAN And he tore up 3 of the TOP TEAM IN THE WHOLE NCAA!!!! Oklahoma,Texas,Kansas he tore up that is three of the top team..Look what he did to them look what he has done to team all season..And yea Bron has some decent number PUT AGAINEST HIGH SCHOOL KIDS..If i played High School ball everyone would be all over me because i am 6'10" and i can play pretty good..Media jumps on everything now..ANd just because Lebron is tearing up High School doesnt mean he is the next Jordan..Lets see i did play High School play and i tore up them..Which i think i could..Would media be all over me probly just because i am tall and i got a some ball silks..But can you guys PLEASE tell me one thing that Lebron has done to show all of you that he is gonna be the next Jordan WHEN HE IS DOING EVERYTHING HE DOES AGAIN HIGH SCHOOLER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And anything thing...IF IT WASNT FOR MEDIA NONE OF YOU GUYS WOULD OF EVER HEARD OF LEBRON..NO ONE WOULD EVEN NO THIS GUYS NAME..NO TEAM WOULD PROBLY WANT HIM IN THE DRAFT HE WOULD PROBLY GO TO COLLEGE BUT THE ONLY REASON HE IS GONNA BE THE NUMBER ONE PICK IS BECAUSE OF THE HYPE THE MEDIA PUT AROUND THIS KID..IF IT WASNT FOR THE MEDIA LEBRON WOULD BE ANYTHING RIGHT NOW HE WOULD BE TRYIN TO FIND OUT WHAT COLLEGE HE IS GONNA GO TO..
> ...


Actually Melo did not post at good numbers as Lebron but he played on a team with more "stars" so 22 ppg was very good. Lebron has gotten attention since he was 15. The media coverage around him this year was crazy but basketball enthuist like me have known about this kid since 3 years ago. You have to be really good to get this type of media coverage and Lebron is. Not even KG or Kobe as good as they were in HS got this type of media coverage. Lebron in HS is better than Kobe and KG. His hype is a testiment to his skill. Lebron was projected number 1 since he was 15 and he hasn't disappointed improving every year since. Melo is good and a more established player than Lebron right now...but Lebron has more potential and that is wayyy more and intangibles that Melo does not. Lebron is also more athletic and has better "feeling" for the game. I have no question that if Lebron went to college he would exceed Melo as a player...maybe not NCAA championship but statistically and player wise...yes. I don't understand why people overhype Melo as a player becuz of the tourney. Teams win championships not one player so I would never judge a draft position by that in any means. I have seen Melo since 2 years ago and he is nowhere near Lebron's level. :yes:


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> i prefer Melo because...Lets see Melo put up about the same number as Bron did in High School..He lead his team to the #1 ranking in High School..Then he come into College and does the SAME THING..He leads a Syracuse team that wasnt even rank at the beginnin on the season to a National Championship AS A FRESHMAN And he tore up 3 of the TOP TEAM IN THE WHOLE NCAA!!!! Oklahoma,Texas,Kansas he tore up that is three of the top team..Look what he did to them look what he has done to team all season..And yea Bron has some decent number PUT AGAINEST HIGH SCHOOL KIDS..If i played High School ball everyone would be all over me because i am 6'10" and i can play pretty good..Media jumps on everything now..ANd just because Lebron is tearing up High School doesnt mean he is the next Jordan..Lets see i did play High School play and i tore up them..Which i think i could..Would media be all over me probly just because i am tall and i got a some ball silks..But can you guys PLEASE tell me one thing that Lebron has done to show all of you that he is gonna be the next Jordan WHEN HE IS DOING EVERYTHING HE DOES AGAIN HIGH SCHOOLER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And anything thing...IF IT WASNT FOR MEDIA NONE OF YOU GUYS WOULD OF EVER HEARD OF LEBRON..NO ONE WOULD EVEN NO THIS GUYS NAME..NO TEAM WOULD PROBLY WANT HIM IN THE DRAFT HE WOULD PROBLY GO TO COLLEGE BUT THE ONLY REASON HE IS GONNA BE THE NUMBER ONE PICK IS BECAUSE OF THE HYPE THE MEDIA PUT AROUND THIS KID..IF IT WASNT FOR THE MEDIA LEBRON WOULD BE ANYTHING RIGHT NOW HE WOULD BE TRYIN TO FIND OUT WHAT COLLEGE HE IS GONNA GO TO..
> ...



thank you


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> It's unbelievable how people can base all their thoughts on ONE GAME, ONE FREAKIN GAME, that took place over one year ago. It's not as if one player was that much better then the other that game, and you can't use a one on one matchup to project how one will do in THE LEAGUE when you face 29 other defenders throughout the year. It's how you match up against those 29, not the 1.
> 
> You want to say Lebron is better - fine, he likely is. But if your only point of support is the IN THAT ONE GAME ARGUEMENT your post is as good as ignored.


This is the best post in this entire thread. I like the posts by Beez and Four_Season_Hustler as well. My question is that if you specifically point to Carmelo having a great tournament where he played his "best" ball as why he is so hyped up, what do you think you are watching in your 5-7 minute clip of Darko? I mean they're are not going to show him make a turnover or airball a shot. I myself would pick LeBron over Carmelo because I think he has a little more potential, but that is just my opinion and that does not mean it is a sure thing. Tomonia I think you are caught up a little too much in what the scouts and experts say. They are wrong experts and scouts are wrong sometimes. Michael Jordan was thought of as a great scorer but many never saw him becoming the player that he was. Jordan was picked #3 like some say Carmelo will this upcoming June...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

The only reason people think Lebron is better is because they jump on the media bandwagon..if it wasnt for the media just like i said Bron wouldnt be anything..AND THAT IS THE TRUTH...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> The only reason people think Lebron is better is because they jump on the media bandwagon..if it wasnt for the media just like i said Bron wouldnt be anything..AND THAT IS THE TRUTH...


well yeah, if we had never seen him or read anything about him or had the opinions of the best basketball scouts in the world, then yeah, i guess we wouldn't know anything about him and we'd probably pick someone else...but that isn't the case.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

or did you ever think of this concept: LeBron was so good that he brought the media to him. LeBron has been big way before the major national attention. Maybe some people actually see him play and can tell easily how good he is. Stop saying that LeBron's greatness is because of the media. That is an ignorant remark and a sorry attempt to look unique by going against his popularity. These are the kind of comments that have nothing to do with playing basketball. 

I agree with SKYWALKER, LeBron's hype developed by being an awesome player way before ESPN, etc. Maybe you have just discovered him and think that he just suddenly appeard because of the media. Well, that is not the case.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Carmelo is a great player, just not as special.


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Carmelo is a great player, just not as special.


Carmelo is the best player, very special.:laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Carmelo is a great player, just not as special.


The title of your post is Carmelo is overrated. What changed your mind???


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The main problem with carmelo is that he is a tweener. I compare him to Shane Battier, which is not a bad thing, but he isn't in the same ballpark as lebron or Darko. I'd take him with the third pick, but definately not the second.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> The main problem with carmelo is that he is a *tweener*. I compare him to Shane Battier, which is not a bad thing, *but he isn't in the same ballpark as lebron or Darko.* I'd take him with the third pick, but definately not the second.


The last thing he is, is a tweener. He is a classic 3. Not a 2, Not a 4. 2ndly he isnt in the same ballpark as Lebron or Darko why???


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> He'll be good but not great. When people compare him to Big Dog, and Mashburn they are not comparing his game to his but the type of player he will be, which is a solid player who will make a couple all-star teams but never be a MVP caliber player.


Gotta agree with 100%


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

anthony will go 2 or 3, i think he performed very strong in NCAA and proved what he is capable of, will be best prepared for nba out of lebron,milic and bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> The last thing he is, is a tweener. He is a classic 3. Not a 2, Not a 4. 2ndly he isnt in the same ballpark as Lebron or Darko why???


and yet people keep on trying to make him a 2...he's FAR from it...why? many reasons...largely the same reasons that keep him being as good a player as lebron at this point and into the future.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

carmelo is not overrated. i think most people have him right on as being a future all star. though i am not sure if he can be a franchise type player (are there any franchise sf?). it depends on which team he goes to. how can you say everyone is hyping him up from the tournament when his entire freshman season he was incredible. from game 1 to the championship game he has produced. the tournament just further proved the fact that he is nba ready and can make an impact right now in the nba. anthony can do everything well; score from the post, perimiter, rebound, pass, create off the drible - his defense isnt all world but at the moment it is above average. though it is hard to decide how far along he is defensivly since the orangemen played in a zone. any player that has so many offensive moves/weapons obviously has great work ethic, so there is no doubt in my mind he will progress into a complete player that can score in loads as well as keep his team mates involved (look at what he did for warrick).

lebron is a super prospect. he has unique court vision mixed with athleticism as well as the work ethic to improve all facets of his game. he is very mature on and off the court. like anthony, lebron can do it all from creating off the drible, spot up shooting- im not sure about his post game as i have only seen scoring on high schoolers while anthony did it against top college competition.

right now, anthony is a more proven player than lebron. he led his team to an ncaa championship as a freshman! he carried a team, that without him would not even make it to the sweet 16. the only reason lebron is guaranteed the #1, is because of the media hype. because right now this draft is three deep in super prospects milic, anthony and james - any of the three could be #1 if it wasnt for all the james hype. and all three can help a team in different ways, if i was a lottery team i would be happy with any of the three.

who would you rather have a better defensive and tougher dirk (milic), a kobe clone (james) or a stronger offensive and rebounder yet equal ball handler, passing odom (anthony).


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Carmelo is overrrated because the casual sports fan thinks he is the next MJ when they do not realize LeBron is far better. Most fans do not think of him as only an all-star, and they do not know how the scouts put LeBron far ahead of Anthony for #1. 

Example: ESPN poll Carmelo 56% to LeBron 44%; there is no reason now to think Carmelo would have a better NBA career. In fact, he could be a disappointment to people that do not know how to break down his skills.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

BANANAS:
Once again, another shallow comment showing no LeBron's skills compared to Melo. You take the easy way out, banking on the fact the Carmelo's one college year is going to mean he is better. Well, the true experts of talent disagree with you. LeBron was big way before the ESPN game. Example: espn had two segments when LeBron was at the ABCD and NIKE camps before his junior year. In those segments, scouts did not mention James' name more than once, but they describe this one player that was dominating (showing clips of James). Commenting were NBA and college scouts. They have been on him way, way before the average person thought he just got hyped out of nowhere. 

Tell me why Anthony is better based on real scouting details not just saying "he is a good inside-outside player and can rebound and he's a good......" I have not seen one valid post on this yet. That's because scouts just see another great college player that will be pretty good in the NBA. With LeBron, they see much more; it has been well-documented. Just because LeBron did not play college does not mean he wouldn't of produced more. One Eastern Conference scout said that he could have put Anthony in the shadows if he was in college last year.

Plus: Anthony is not an equal ball-handler; LeBron can be an NBA 
point guard. He did not make Warrick better because Warrick is great without him. He's not a great passer; he just did not get picked at the college level. Oh yeah, and every player seems to have a "great work ethic." TJ Ford has a "great ethic"; Anthony's is nothing special.

It is going to be funny next year when everyone jumps back on the LeBron bandwagon after about 10 NBA games. Scouts in the NBA do not miss at "can't miss" like in the NFL. Anthony will struggle going to the hoop and even getting a board right away. He's quick for college players but not NBA.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Carmelo is overrrated because the casual sports fan thinks he is the next MJ when they do not realize LeBron is far better. Most fans do not think of him as only an all-star, and they do not know how the scouts put LeBron far ahead of Anthony for #1.
> 
> Example: ESPN poll Carmelo 56% to LeBron 44%; there is no reason now to think Carmelo would have a better NBA career. In fact, he could be a disappointment to people that do not know how to break down his skills.


I am starting to think you are Lebron James. You never replied to my post and I know no one and I mean no one who thinks Carmelo is the next MJ. Now you are saying hes overrated again just after saying he was a GREAT player just not as special as Lebron. You say people would be dissapointed if they knew how to break down his skills you really are not making much sense. Its known that hes not Great at any one thing but is good at alot of other aspects of his game. Damn hes only 18 and you act as if his game is done improving.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Do you watch how people drool over Carmelo on ESPN? That suggests more than just a great player (All-Star). They are not giving LeBron any credit. That's what I mean. 

Plus: I'm not living on this site. I just got back on. I can't reply at school.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

He will improve and so will LeBron. LeBron has more skills now and more potential though. Can you break down Melo's game compared to LeBron citing examples just so I understand your point a little more. I don't hate Anthony. It just makes me angry that the average fan suddenly thinks his skills have surpassed LeBron's. It doesn't happen like that.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

i am one of the biggest Carmelo Anthony fans there are, but as far as being overrated right now he is... i didnt realize it until he easily won the poll over LeBron asking who was the better prospect... nobody is denying Melo's talents, but only saying he is not as good as experts are saying and the casual basketball fan thinks... from that poll its basically saying melo will one day be a top 10 player ever, because everyone has heard the hype of LeBron and nearly everyone has seen his gifts and knows if he even approaches his full potetential he will be one of the all-time greats... personally i don't feel Carmelo can ever become one of the 50 best players ever but he will be one of the 5 best players in the league in his prime but not better than Lebron.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Finally, someone who understands why he is overrated. It's not like he's not a good player.

at least KMASONBOX gets the thread!


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Finally, someone who understands why he is overrated. It's not like he's not a good player.
> 
> at least KMASONBOX gets the thread!


You sound terrible. Just because now Melo is getting more pub. than Lebron you are mad. The only thing you are saying is that he is overrated because he is getting more attention then Lebron. I don't think that anyone of them can be the next MJ. They still have to out do Kobe and T-Mack and that is not a walk in the park. You was quick to agree with the dude kmasonbx, but he did not say any real scouting details. Once again he just thinks that people are going to far with the attention they are giving him. 

DAMM LET THE BOY GET HIS SHINE!!!! LEBRON IS GOING TO GET THE LIGHT BACK!!! DAMM!!!!!
:laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Finally, someone who understands why he is overrated. It's not like he's not a good player.
> 
> at least KMASONBOX gets the thread!


So Tomonia, what exactly were you saying on April 27? 

"Bold Prediction:

Carmelo Anthony will flop. College greatness does not mean he is quick enough, bilt enough, or smart enough to play in the NBA."


:laugh:


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

> Once again, another shallow comment showing no LeBron's skills compared to Melo.


read what i said again. i said anthony is not overated and will be an all star (let me restate that i think he will become an all star regular). i also said i wasnt sure if he can be a franchise type player. and as for lebron, i said he was a super prospect and has all the traits of a rare basketball player. what do you want me to say lebron is all world? do you live in ohio and stalk james or something... 



> You take the easy way out, banking on the fact the Carmelo's one college year is going to mean he is better.


i am not banking on anything, no one really knows how these two will end up. i am basing my oppinion off of watching anthony carry his team to an ncaa championship against the second highest competition next to the nba. you are basing your oppinion on lebron by watching how he performs against high schoolers, who cant even legally buy cigarettes yet. as i said before, right now anthony is more proven than lebron. he has had success at a higher level than lebron.



> Well, the true experts of talent disagree with you. LeBron was big way before the ESPN game. Example: espn had two segments when LeBron was at the ABCD and NIKE camps before his junior year. In those segments, scouts did not mention James' name more than once, but they describe this one player that was dominating (showing clips of James). Commenting were NBA and college scouts. They have been on him way, way before the average person thought he just got hyped out of nowhere.


these are the same scouts that said rodney white was the best player in the draft in 01? or how about the other past high schoolers scouts were raving about; bender, miles, etc. they played against kids who couldnt even vote man. yes, james is further along than any of them. i am not against james- im just not in love with him and want to have his babies like you..



> Tell me why Anthony is better based on real scouting details not just saying "he is a good inside-outside player and can rebound and he's a good......" I have not seen one valid post on this yet.


what do you want me to say? have you seen anthony play? he is an awesome talent with excellent basketball skills. again, he has carried a college team to a championship at the age of 18, while lebron is driving in hummers and dunking on 6'5 200 lb centers. i stated what i thought where his strengths from viewing him play all season long at the college level. while you are hyping lebron to be all world from watching him play against teenagers.



> That's because scouts just see another great college player that will be pretty good in the NBA. With LeBron, they see much more; it has been well-documented. Just because LeBron did not play college does not mean he wouldn't of produced more. One Eastern Conference scout said that he could have put Anthony in the shadows if he was in college last year.


now you tell me what well documented statistics or whatever you are basing your insane oppinion on. the ohio daily news? i'm sure if lebron played in college for a year he could take a team deep into the ncaa tournament. let me repeat this for the 1000th time i am not denying that lebron will be a good nba player. i just hate silly people who say a player is going to be good based on the media and random scouts. the media is going to say anything and show anything to get a good audience. and do you know how many times scouts have been off on players - way more misses than hits.



> Plus: Anthony is not an equal ball-handler; LeBron can be an NBA point guard. He did not make Warrick better because Warrick is great without him. He's not a great passer; he just did not get picked at the college level. Oh yeah, and every player seems to have a "great work ethic." TJ Ford has a "great ethic"; Anthony's is nothing special.


I said anthony's ball handling was equal to odoms. i know that lebron can handle the ball better than anthony and im sure he can play point guard in limited minutes but we all knows james is going to end up being a 2 or 3 depending on how he grows. to say anthony didnt make warrick better just shows how little you actually watch basketball. anthony was double and triple teamed, all the defensive focus was on him. do you think warrick, in his first year playing be as successful without anthony on the team? warrick is one of my favorite young college players, i know he is a good player and will get alot better but to say that he didnt work off anthonys success is silly. btw, every player does not have a good work ethic. if all these super atheletes would apply themselves and practice on their game like tmac or kobe then the league would have alot more stars. look at darius miles, if the worked on his outside shooting and handling skills can you even imagine how good a player he would be? i said anthony has many offensive weapons/moves already and i have seen him from high school it is obvious that he has worked on his game- and continue to do so im sure once he gets in the league.

let me say this again, i know lebron is a better prospect than anthony. he is not guaranteed to be a better pro though. factor in the teams they go to, injuries, who works harder in the off season etc. it is just stupid to make idiotic predictions like you are doing. i am so sick of this lebron hype.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Melo's not neccesarily overrated. I think the best Melo will possibly be is a Paul Pierce type player, and that's certainly not a bad thing. The thing that bothers me is so many people down-playing Lebron's ability simply because of all the hype surrounding him. Is there a ton of hype? Definitely. But that doesn't make him any less of a player. People want to sound smarter than everyone else I guess. ESPN held a poll as to who would be better, and Melo won the thing by like 10%. At this point, there is absolutely no reason to think Melo will be better than Lebron. And what's even more amazing is Michael Wilbon said he'd probably take Wade before Lebron. That's as dumb as anything I can possibly think of off the top of my head. Every highly-rated HS player has turned out well thus far. Tmac, KG, Kobe, O'Neil. Curry, Chandler, Brown and that bunch could end up becoming damn good, we ought to know by now that we shouldn't scream bust too soon. I don't see how Lebron will be an average player, he will be a very good player without dedication. But if he's got the work ethic, then he's going to be the best player in the league most likely. Sorry bout straying off the topic a little bit, just thought I'd get that off my chest


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

The Bold Prediction was just that, BOLD. It was not a certainty going by Melo's talents.

KC Cheifs knows what I'm talking about. 

Others, you are still arguing things that do not go with what I'm saying. Look at KCCHEIFS post; he says it well.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

No FEEDY, being overrated is people saying he is the #1 pick over LeBron not just because of the attention. I do not care about Melo getting props for his game. What bothers me is that people come right out and declare Carmelo a better #1 pick over LeBron.

BANANAS: I made the ballhanding mistake. I agree with most of your post since you saw Carmelo play many times and can not really judge LeBron because of his limited exposure. But in the end, you did admit LeBron was a better prospect so you are not overrating Anthony. My overrating reasoning is clearly stated with the facts by KCCHIEFS. I am not saying that you or that most people on this site are overrating him other than the fact that I personally think that one year of college success is not much more preperation than LeBron in order to be ready for the NBA. 

Melo= overrated by saying #1 pick all over media
Melo= not overrated by most on this site

PS
Like KCCHIEFS said, scouts are wrong sometimes, but you can not say since a few guys were busts that LeBron will be. Most of the major hyped highschool to NBA players (Kobe, T-mac, Garnett, even Curry, etc.) are turning out on schedule, and LeBron is thought to be better now. The highschoolers that flopped were down in the draft and not that well-known (Stevenson).


----------

